# Das neue "Sticky"-System



## Mahoni-chan (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

mit diesem Post spreche ich ganz besonders jene Mods an, welche sich für das neue Sticky-System eingesetzt haben, bzw. jene welche die glorreiche Idee hatten, die offiziellen Foren zu kopieren.
Es geht mir in diesem Post darum, Vor- und Nachteile dieses und des alten Systemes zu benennen. Ich werde dabei versuchen recht neutral zu bleiben (auch wenn ich klarer Gegner des neuen Systems bin) und werde gegen Ende einen Vorschlag unterbreiten, welchen ihr euch bitte zu Herzen nehmt, denn mir liegt bislang sehr viel an den Klassenforen.


*Das NEUE System*

Zunächst einmal möchte ich die Vorteile des neuen Systemes versuchen zu benennen.
Mit dem neuen System habt ihr Moderatoren ganz klar die Möglichkeit einen einzigen Thread zu moderieren. Dieser wird von euch selbstständig aktualisiert, anhand von Benutzermeldungen könnt ihr immer wieder neue Themen hinzufügen und diese in der Ordnung auch priorisieren. So ist es euch möglich besonders gute und umfassende Themen ganz oben in der Liste zu benennen und kleinere "Hinweispostings" eher in den unteren Teil zu verfrachten.

Weiterhin könnt ihr zu jedem Thema ausführlicher beschreiben, worum es in den jeweiligen Postings/Threads geht. Dies ist deutlich hilfreicher als Überschriften und Unterschriften. Leider jedoch tut ihr dieses noch nicht, jedoch hoffe ich inständig, dass ihr das einführen werdet. Es gibt umfassende Threads, die kann man nicht mit "Tipps und Tricks zu Klasse X von Mitglied Y" zusammenfassen. Dies würdigt weder die Leistung des Autors, noch ist es hilfreich für User, welche gezielt Informationen zu Thema Z suchen.


An dieser Stelle angekommen bin ich leider mit den mir ersichtlichen Vorteilen schon am Ende. Ich bitte euch - das Buffed-Team - uns Usern doch gerne weitere Vorteile des Systemes zu benennen, so dass wir uns etwas mehr mit jenem anfreunden können!



*Das ALTE System*

1) Aktualität der Inhalte und Diskussionen
Wenn es mehrere Sticky-Threads gibt, so ist es für einen Benutzer immer ersichtlich, wann das letzte mal etwas zu einem Thema geschrieben worden ist. Schaut ein Benutzer z.B. nur einmal pro Woche ins Forum, möchte dennoch auf dem laufendem bleiben, so sieht er definitiv, wenn sich in den Sticky-Beiträgen etwas getan hat. Im unteren Content hingegen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Beitrag schon wieder auf Seite 2 gelandet ist sehr groß, da je nach Aktivität doch sehr viele Fragen pro Woche in den einzelnen Klassenforen gestellt werden.

2) Beliebtheit und Markantheit der Beiträge
Einen weiteren Vorteil des alten Systems ist es, dass jeder Benutzer sofort erkennen kann, wie oft ein Beitrag bereits angeklickt worden ist und er sieht ebenfalls sofort, wieviele Kommentare zu jenem verfasst worden sind. Diese zwei Werte sind ganz markante Zeichen dafür, wie qualitativ ein Beitrag ist, wie wichtig die Inhalte sind und wie sehr über jene Inhalte diskutiert wurde.
Hingegen beim neuen System sind diese Informationen einfach nicht vorhanden!

3) Einfachere Zugänglichkeit, Pflege und Kontrolle der Beiträge
Dies ist ein ganz zentraler Punkt, welche für alle 3 Benutzergruppen gleichwohl ein Pluspunkt ist. Unerfahrene Benutzer sehen sofort in einem Forum die angepinnten Beiträge und sehr viele schauen sich zunächst in diesen um. Anhand des ersten Blickes entscheidet sich der Benutzer intuitiv für Beitrag X und wird sehr oft schon fündig. Im neuen System wird ein Benutzer eher dazu tendieren, sofort einen neuen Thread zu erstellen, da im sofort das "Du MUSST suchen"-Prinzip aufgedrückt wird - jedoch WILL kein Benutzer suchen, er will fündig werden mit möglichst wenig Aufwand.
Für die Ersteller der Beiträge ist es ebenfalls einfacher, da "ihre" Beiträge auch für sie einfacher zugänglich sind, was die Pflege deutlich erleichtert. 
Die Moderatoren der Foren sehen ebenfalls sofort mit EINEM Blick in den jeweiligen Klassenforen, ob ein Beitrag aktuell gehalten wird oder nicht.

4) Würdigung der Leistung
Dies ist für viele ein unbedeutender Punkt, jedoch seien wir ehrlich. Jeder von uns genießt es, wenn man irgendwie im Mittelpunkt steht und wenn man gelobt wird. Viele Benutzer, mich eingeschlossen, haben wirklich verdammt viel Zeit für qualitative Inhalte geopfert um diese anderen Mitgliedern zur Verfügung zu stellen. Ein Sticky ist eine Art Anerkennung der Leistung welche wirklich jeder verdient, der mehrere Stunden qualitative Beiträge verfasst.



*Benutzer-Erfahrungen*

Das System ist nun knapp eine Woche aktiv und wenn man sich in den jeweiligen Klassenforen umschaut, so ist eine einhellige Meinung vorhanden:
So ziemlig jeder möchte das alte System wiederhaben. 
Getreu dem Motto 'Never change a running System' seid ihr - als Moderatoren - einen gewagten Schritt gegangen und habt eine Änderung herbeigeführt ohne uns vorher zu informieren und ohne uns vorher nach unserer Meinung zu fragen.
Und ganz, ganz ehrlich, in diesem Fall zählt nur UNSERE Meinung. Es sind UNSERE Beiträge für UNSERE Mitspieler. Traffic-technisch gibt es keinen Grund diese Änderung herbeizuführen und auch Pflege-technisch sehe ich absolut keinen einzigen Vorteil.

Weiterhin ist meine Erfahrung derzeit, dass die Benutzer die "Stickies" einfach nicht mehr finden. Ein einzelner Thread oben wirkt vielmehr wie eine Art belehrung "Benutze die Suchfunktion" / "Forenregeln", etc. Erst gestern habe ich - zum widerholten Male - eine PM bekommen, welche ich hier mal zitieren Mag:


> PS: Beeil dich wirklich mit demGuide der ist mega super !!!!Dickes Lob nochmal zu allem was du im Jäger forum so machts . . . die anderen klassenforen haben keine tollen guides!!!!


Geschrieben von einem Benutzer, welcher meinen ersten Guide noch irgendwie über Google erreicht hat, den neuen allerdings einfach nicht gesehen hat, weil dieser nur übers Herunterscrollen zu erreichen gewesen ist.




*Kompromisse*

Ich möchte mich hier nicht wer weis wie aufspielen (auch wenn ich dies gerade tue xD), ohne irgendwelche Kompromisse einzugehen. 
Im Punkto Übersichtlichkeit kann ich das neue System sehr wohl verstehen. Eine Schaar aus 5+ Sticky-Beiträgen ist sehr viel verwirrender, als 2-3 zentrale Postings, worin man wirklich alles finden kann.

Daher finde ich es angebracht, wenn man die Anforderungen an einen STICKY einfach nur höher setzt. Es gibt sehr viele qualitative Beiträge, welche sich jedoch nur auf einen zentralen Aspekt von Klasse X mit Skillung Y befassen. Solche Beiträge verdienen in den seltensten Fällen einen Sticky (meine Meinung). Um zu verdeutlichen was ich meine möchte ich mal ein leicht überspitztes Beispiel darstellen::
_Tank-Feral - Wie man am besten mehrere Mobs tankt
Tank-Feral - Der Boss und du - welches tankgear, welche skillung
Feral - MIAU i go KRATZ KRATZ
Balance - PEW PEW i do lasers
PvE-Resto - im rooted, leave me alone
PvP-Resto - i go HOTnRUN_

Ich hoffe es wird klar, WAS genau ich meine. Es benötigt nicht für jedes einzelen Anwendungsgebiet einen einzelnen Sticky. Diese Art von Beiträgen finde ich sehr hervorragend in einen solchen Sammelthread zusammengefasst.

Aber es gibt auch Beiträge von Leuten welche bemüht sind alle möglichen Fakten in einen einzelnen Post unterzubringen. Da ich nur im Hunterforum aktiv bin kann ich hier nur für mich sprechen, ich bin jedoch sicher, dass es auch in anderen Foren fleißige User gibt, welche ähnliches leisten.
Mein Beitrag ist wirklich verdammt groß. Ich habe bestimmt eine dreistellige Stundenanzahl dran gesessen und dies ist bereits die dritte Version meines "Guides". Ich bin konstant damit beschöftigt den Guide zu vervollständigen etc. Weiterhin bin ich sehr damit bemüht das ganze ordentlich zu halten (Formatierung) und die Diskussionen im Thread sachlich zu führen, ohne zu sehr ins Offtopic zu geraten.
Laut meiner Definition ist ein solcher kompensierter Beitrag wirklich "Sticky-würdig" Im Falle des Jägers ist dies vielleicht etwas einfacher, aber für andere Klassen gibt es drei Talentspezialisierungen und somit sollte es maximal drei Sticky-Beiträge geben.

ICH bin definitiv der Meinung, dass ein Mix-System deutlich ebsser funktionieren würde, als das neue oder alte System alleien. Hebt die Anforderungen an die Stickys deutlich an und sprecht mit den Benutzern, wenn ihr gewisse Dinge besser formatiert haben wollt, etc.

Nur bitte werdet kein Moderatorenteam welches Entscheidungen trifft und die Nutzer dabei außen vor lässt. Denn ganz ehrlich, ich fühlte mich schon ein wenig gekränkt, als ich meinen Beitrag nicht mehr habe angepinnt sehen können.


----------



## FERT (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin seit jeher in Foren aktiv, ob jetzt als Mod oder einfach nur als User.
Ich habe diverse Sticky-Themen schon hinter mir und in meinen Augen (und ich kann ja nur von mir sprechen) ist der Kompromiss von Mahoni die durchaus beste Lösung.
Um einfach mal negative Aspekte von den anderen zwei Möglichkeiten aufzubringen:
Stickys (altes Sytem) deren Anzahl unüberschaubar ist. So wie es damals im WoW-Europe-Forum war. Das die erste halbe Seite Forum nur aus Stickys besetand sind einfach platzverschwendend und unschick.
Ein Thread für alles (aktuelles System) ist deshalb unpraktisch weil man den Post nicht wirklich wahr nimmt  bzw. im nicht zutraut das man darüber seine Antworten findet. 

Stickys sind angebracht, aber nicht für jeden Müll. So sollte es jetzt für Hunter eigentlich nur zwei Stickys geben. Einen für Skillungen und Spielweise und einen für die Theory bzw. Formeln und Ausdrücke. (Eng. -> Dt. ; X Agi = Y AP ; etc.)

So find ich es z.B. übertrieben das vor kurzem noch ein 'Melee-Guide' für Rogues neben nem 'Mutilate-Guide' stand. (Bzw. als Sticky untereinander standen!) 

So das von mir mal dazu.


----------



## Tikume (27. Dezember 2008)

1) 20 Stickies machen ein Forum nicht übersichtlicher
2) Ob ein Beitrag editiert wurde sieht man in der Übersicht nicht, nur ob neue Beiträge geschrieben wurden. Und da steht dann meist sowas interessantes wie "lol rofl omg first tante edith Sack Reis mimimi" drin.
3) Wer jetzt schon die Stickies liest schafft den einen Klick mehr auch. Die Mehrheit schafft es aber so oder so nicht.



Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Denn ganz ehrlich, ich fühlte mich schon ein wenig gekränkt, als ich meinen Beitrag nicht mehr habe angepinnt sehen können.


Schreib das doch zuerst, denn darum geht es doch primär.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (27. Dezember 2008)

Nein, darum geht es primär nicht.
Ich schreibe den Post hier daher, da in jeden Klassenforen geschrieben wird, dass das neue System dreck ist und die Mehrheit der User - laut meinen Aufnahmen - das alte System wiederhaben wollen. Warum sonst warte ich eine Woche und schreibe so viel Text? ...

What i want is reasoning, nothing else 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es ist btw. nicht gerade die nette Art, einen konstruktiven Post mit oberflächlichen Kommentaren zusammenzufassen. Denn offensichtlich hast du nicht den gesamten Post gelesen, sonst wüsstest du, dass ich auf beide Systeme eingehe und versuche einen Mittelweg zu finden...


----------



## Greeki (27. Dezember 2008)

Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Wenn es mehrere Sticky-Threads gibt, so ist es für einen Benutzer immer ersichtlich, wann das letzte mal etwas zu einem Thema geschrieben worden ist.



Tikume hat es schon angesprochen: In solchen Stickys ist meistens NUR der erste Post wirklich wichtig den Rest kann man praktisch kübeln, denn da wird diskutiert und einer der Infos sucht wird die Diskussion sowieso nicht ganz verstehn.



Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Schaut ein Benutzer z.B. nur einmal pro Woche ins Forum, möchte dennoch auf dem laufendem bleiben,



...hat er einen bookmark. Und er sieht noch immer nicht pb das erste Posting editiert worden ist oder nicht, neue Antworten auf einen Thread heißen noch lange nicht das sich was gravierendes getan hat.



Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Einen weiteren Vorteil des alten Systems ist es, dass jeder Benutzer sofort erkennen kann, wie oft ein Beitrag bereits angeklickt worden ist und er sieht ebenfalls sofort, wieviele Kommentare zu jenem verfasst worden sind. Diese zwei Werte sind ganz markante Zeichen dafür, wie qualitativ ein Beitrag ist, wie wichtig die Inhalte sind und wie sehr über jene Inhalte diskutiert wurde.



Seit wann steht Quantität für Qualität?



Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Unerfahrene Benutzer sehen sofort in einem Forum die angepinnten Beiträge und sehr viele schauen sich zunächst in diesen um.



Nein. Verfolge mal 2 Wochen aufmerksam irgendein Forum mit du wirst sehn die Stickys werden größtenteils ignoriert.



Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Im neuen System wird ein Benutzer eher dazu tendieren, sofort einen neuen Thread zu erstellen, da im sofort das "Du MUSST suchen"-Prinzip aufgedrückt wird



Momentan tun das sowieso sehr viele, jetzt gibts aber ein zentrales Posting wo es alle Informationen gibt. Wer diesen Klick nicht schafft, würde es mit keinem System schaffen.



Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> jedoch WILL kein Benutzer suchen, er will fündig werden mit möglichst wenig Aufwand.



Stimmt, und kürzer, direkter und besser als jetzt gehts nicht, denn die Sticky Liste in diesem Thread verändert sich nicht durch neue Postings in ihrer Reihenfolge.



Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Für die Ersteller der Beiträge ist es ebenfalls einfacher, da "ihre" Beiträge auch für sie einfacher zugänglich sind, was die Pflege deutlich erleichtert.



Ich empfehle dir die neue Funktion "bookmark".



Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Die Moderatoren der Foren sehen ebenfalls sofort mit EINEM Blick in den jeweiligen Klassenforen, ob ein Beitrag aktuell gehalten wird oder nicht.



Alle guten Dinge sind drei: Neue Antworten auf einen Thread haben nichts mit der Aktualität des Threads zu tun. Daher muss sowieso immer wieder mal reingeschaut werden und so braucht man nur einen Thread aufmachen, hat alle Threads gelinkt und öffnet diese in Tabs und arbeitet sie ab.



Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Punkt 4)



Lass ich jetzt mal so stehn...



Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Das System ist nun knapp eine Woche aktiv und wenn man sich in den jeweiligen Klassenforen umschaut, so ist eine einhellige Meinung vorhanden:
> So ziemlig jeder möchte das alte System wiederhaben.



Es ist des Menschens Natur neues nicht gleich in die arme zu schließen, vorallem wenn es große Veränderungen sind.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde es interessant, dass nur auf Punkt, nicht aber auf Kompromisse eingegangen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es darf einfach nicht verallgemeinert werden!


----------



## Ahramanyu (28. Dezember 2008)

In meiner Position als Moderator möchte ich anmerken, dass ich mich an der internen Diskussion zu diesem Thema beteilige und von daher meinen Standpunkt in diesem Thread nicht weiter verdeutliche. Dennoch würde es mich freuen, wenn noch mehr User ihre Meinung dazu schreiben würden, da mir diese durchaus wichtig ist.


----------



## Ciquo (29. Dezember 2008)

hm, dann geb ich auch nochmal meinen senf dazu, wobei eigentlich schon alles gesagt wurde. ich persönlich finde das alte system wesentlich besser, aus den von mahoni sehr ausführlich dargestellten gründen. allerdings waren in einigen teilbereichen die sticky listen wirklich sehr lang, daher finde ich den vorschlag nicht schlecht die anforderungen an stickies zu erhöhen und eventuell doppelte stickies zusammenzulegen, bzw. den betreffenden autoren eine zusammenarbeit nahezulegen.

soweit erstmal!

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## dragon1 (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde auch, dass das alte system besser war, einfach weil man da viel schneller gefunden hat, was man gesucht hat.


Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Nein, darum geht es primär nicht.
> Ich schreibe den Post hier daher, da in jeden Klassenforen geschrieben wird, dass das neue System dreck ist und die Mehrheit der User - laut meinen Aufnahmen - das alte System wiederhaben wollen. Warum sonst warte ich eine Woche und schreibe so viel Text? ...
> 
> What i want is reasoning, nothing else
> ...


du musst tikumes art kennen.
die antworten sind immer so unfreundlich


----------



## papachrizz (31. Dezember 2008)

das problem mit eweig langen stickylisten is ja generell in foren bekannt.

ich für meinen teil tendiere auch zu der kompromisslösung des te,

zb: komplettguide => sticky und weiterführende themen interessante diskusionen etc im sammelsticky... 

sollte eigentlich eine lösung sein, die realisierbar und handhabbar ist. 

denn ein user der hilfe braucht will nicht ewig suchen sondern finden und das erste was einen anspringt sind nun mal stickys.... ja es gibt user die diesen klick nicht schaffen.. und warum, weil zum teil die benennungen irreführend sind und so muss der user wieder die sufu nutzen... 

und ja mir ist klar, dass es zum jetztigen system einen kleinen mehraufwand für die moderatoren bedeutet, jedoch ist es trotzdem ein geringerer aufwand als im alten system. 

lg 

ps wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten!


----------



## Gfiti (31. Dezember 2008)

Also ich finde auch das das "alte" System besser war, genau wegen den oben genannten Vorteilen.
Es müssen ja nocht 20 Stickys sein aber wenigstens die "wichtigsten" (siehe Kompromiss)

Also ich meine ihr habt doch hier in dem Forum auch mehrere Stickys und es ist übersichtlich
Also wie so soll das jetzt in den Klassenforen anders sein? Versteh ich nicht. 

/vote for "altes" System 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_mfg G-Fiti_


----------



## toasted (31. Dezember 2008)

Greeki schrieb:


> Tikume hat es schon angesprochen: In solchen Stickys ist meistens NUR der erste Post wirklich wichtig den Rest kann man praktisch kübeln, denn da wird diskutiert und einer der Infos sucht wird die Diskussion sowieso nicht ganz verstehn.


Hm, ich empfinde es eher als weitergehende Diskussion, in der neue Aspekte angebracht werden. Je nach Qualität der Diskussionsteilnehmer werden unbedeutende Beiträge einfach ignoriert. Und wenn ich mal einen Sticky gelesen habe, mich in die Materie eingearbeitet habe, dann verstehe ich die folgendende Diskussion trotzdem nicht? Danke für die Blumen. 
Mit diesem System kappt ihr neben der breiten Masse auch die motivierten Teilnehmer. 



Greeki schrieb:


> ...hat er einen bookmark. Und er sieht noch immer nicht pb das erste Posting editiert worden ist oder nicht, neue Antworten auf einen Thread heißen noch lange nicht das sich was gravierendes getan hat.


Richtig. Aber es heißt auch nicht automatisch das Gegenteil. Wenn ich nur zwei- bis dreimal in der Woche ins Forum schaue, dann erkannte ich bis vor kurzem immer noch, ob es Neuigkeiten in den Stickys gab. Das funktioniert jetzt nicht mehr, da sich häufig irgendwelche Kurzbeiträge, bei denen es sich um diverse Fragen handelt, vor die qualitativ höheren Beiträge schieben.



Greeki schrieb:


> Seit wann steht Quantität für Qualität?


Manchmal kann man aufgrund der Threadüberschrift und der Anzahl der Posts auf eine mögliche Qualität schließen. Funktioniert nicht immer. Aber wenn ein Beitrag sticky ist, sollte man davon ausgehen können, dass er Qualität hat.




Greeki schrieb:


> Nein. Verfolge mal 2 Wochen aufmerksam irgendein Forum mit du wirst sehn die Stickys werden größtenteils ignoriert.


Wie bereits geschrieben: Die interessierten Forenleser werden mit den "Pew Pew i bin R0xx0R"-Schreibern in einen Topf geworfen. Danke dafür.



Greeki schrieb:


> Momentan tun das sowieso sehr viele, jetzt gibts aber ein zentrales Posting wo es alle Informationen gibt. Wer diesen Klick nicht schafft, würde es mit keinem System schaffen.


Es geht nicht um den Klick sondern um die Übersicht. Bisher konnte ich mit einem Klick sehen, in welchen Stickys es Neuigkeiten gab. Jetzt brauche ich mehr Klicks dafür. Ja, sicher, ist nicht die Welt. Richtig. Der Übersicht hilft es aber trotzdem nicht. 



Greeki schrieb:


> Es ist des Menschens Natur neues nicht gleich in die arme zu schließen, vorallem wenn es große Veränderungen sind.


Gilt das auch für neue Vorschläge seitens der Nutzer?


----------



## Naarg (3. Januar 2009)

Naja 
Früher: Liste ansehen -> Auswählen -> Lesen
Jetzt:  Post öffnen -> Listen Ansehen -> Auswählen -> Lesen
Grade User, die nicht sooft hier sind, oder nicht zur Community gehören werden vom neuen System nur unnötig verwirrt.
(Deshalb werden Supermärke auch Speziell sortiert, Kundenpsychologie)



Tikume schrieb:


> Schreib das doch zuerst, denn darum geht es doch primär.


Das macht die andern Argumente nicht schlechter.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (4. Januar 2009)

Wenn wir schon bei Kundenpsychologie sind ^^

Im Supermarkt gibts auch keinen Schrank mit getönten scheiben (so dass man ned durchsehen kann) wo Gemüse draufsteht, sondern das Gemüse liegt offen herum.
Wie sich das nun auf Stickies übertragen lässt, kommt wohl selbst jeder drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Finde es jedenfalls gut, dass sich hier noch paar mehr Leute gemeldet haben.


----------



## Ciquo (16. Januar 2009)

hm mir ist grad aufgefallen dass dieses neue sticky system im allgemeinen wow forum garnicht eingeführt wurde? warum eigentlich, wenn es ja so toll ist?

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Krendel (21. Januar 2009)

Offensichtlich haben sie sich deinen Beitrag zu Herzen genommen, und den Kompromiss mit den höheren Anforderungen für Stickies umgesetzt.

Das finde ich klasse und möchte dir hiermit für diesen Beitrag danken.

Ich selber bin ein fleissiger Guide Leser und habe selber schon 2-3 Guides geschrieben und fand alle deine Argumente für sinnig, verständlich und habe einiges genauso gesehen. Ich fand die Verneinung  und Verallgemeinerung die hier auch von Moderatoren kam nicht nachvollziehbar und teilweise ein wenig unangebracht.

Im offiziellen WoW Forum war die Lösung schon etwas fragwürdig, aber sinnvoller als hier, weil sich dort die Stickies nur wenig von den normalen Beiträgen zu unterscheiden waren.

Hier hat man ja aber eine sehr gute optische Trennung zwischen Stickies und "normalen" Beiträgen.



Greeki schrieb:


> Tikume hat es schon angesprochen: In solchen Stickys ist meistens NUR der erste Post wirklich wichtig den Rest kann man praktisch kübeln, denn da wird diskutiert und einer der Infos sucht wird die Diskussion sowieso nicht ganz verstehn.


Mich als Stickie Verfasser interessiert sehr wohl jeder weitere Beitrag und die Information darüber ob es einen neuen Beitrag gibt.
Die sind im alten und jetzt überarbeiteten einfach leichter ersichtlich und vor allem habe ich weder mit Bookmark noch mit dem Sammelthread die Funktion direkt zum neuesten Beitrag zu springen. Dafür müsste ich entweder im thread selber suchen, oder erst den Thread suchen um dann an die Funktion zu kommen.

Fazit: Danke das ihr Buffed Leute es euch nochmal überlegt habt.


----------

